# Oakland Cemetery HDR



## guzziknight (Aug 30, 2010)

A couple of more from today.

1.






2.





3.


----------



## Bynx (Aug 30, 2010)

Your processing is very good. You are out of the gate running. By the way, its better to shoot stained glass from the inside out. hahaha


----------



## guzziknight (Aug 30, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Your processing is very good. You are out of the gate running. By the way, its better to shoot stained glass from the inside out. hahaha



Thanks! Kind of hard to shoot stained glass from inside a crypt, but I'll try better next time. :lmao:


----------



## ann (Aug 30, 2010)

the first one needs more contrast which is very common with hdr.

and as an aside, they open the crypt's for Sunday in the Park, which is the first sunday in Oct. A very nice photo op, or perhaps you may already be aware of that day.


----------

